# GTOAA A-Body Concours Announcement



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT FOR ALL 1964-1972 A-BODY PONTIAC OWNERS​*
The GTOAA is happy to announce beginning with our 2016 Convention in Seattle, Washington, we will be adding all A-Body Pontiacs from 1964-1972 to our Concours Classes. They will follow the same format as our GTO classes: Original, Restored, and Modified. The judging standards are posted on the www.gtoaa.org website.

We hope all A-Body Pontiac owners from 1964-1972 will consider entering their cars in our newly created A-Body Concours classes!!!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

That is great :thumbsup: This is going to be a continuing deal from year to year at Nats?

Am a few years off completing a very detailed restoration, but nice to have options to nationally show one of my Pontiacs, that prev could only compete in Concours judging @ POCI.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Pinion head said:


> That is great :thumbsup: This is going to be a continuing deal from year to year at Nats?
> 
> Am a few years off completing a very detailed restoration, but nice to have options to nationally show one of my Pontiacs, that prev could only compete in Concours judging @ POCI.


Yes it is. 2016 will be the first for it.


----------

